# JDS on Overeem: "He’s big, but he ain’t two"



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

*JDS on Overeem: "He’s big, but he ain’t two" also "When will they fight?" news.*



> ​
> 
> Current heavyweight champion, Junior dos Santos visited MGM Hotel & Cassino in Las Vegas last Friday (30th) to check out the bout between Brock Lesnar and Alistair Overeem, which defined his next opponent and challenger at the division belt. On an exclusive interview given to TATAME after UFC 141, Cigano stated he hopes more of Brock Lesnar.
> 
> ...


Source

The following was added at 01-04-2012



> *When will Alistair Overeem fight Junior dos Santos?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I predict three rounds hopefully four of a Muay Thai clinic if that's even possible. 

But man these guys hit SO HARD that's almost inevitable it ends early these days. Yah this is a really tough one. Overall Overeem has a much wider arsenal, but JDS is very quick at least in the early rounds and has excellent movement. He fakes a lot with uppercuts, jabs, and hooks that it psyches his opponents out. During that time Overeem will land his inside leg kicks to stifle JDS' mobility for the latter rounds. Overeem has to watch out for the right over hand. 

Two very different fighters with powerful KO ability. Overeem may look slow, but he's really not. He moves very fluidly at the last second slipping punches...that's from years of experience. Watch Brock as he lunged with a huge right cross and Overeem already sidestepped then he continued stalking him against the cage. 

JDS needs movement and space. Overeem can fight both ways, but of course is the most effective in the clinch. This is another fight that should happen again like JDS vs Cain in the future. I will say that Overeem will take it and end one the most impressive run in pugilistic history. There will be no other fighter who will be able to accomplish what he did because Strike Force will probably fold along with Dream. Then you add in K-1 and UFC. That's ridiculous! Good luck to any future fighters to follow in his footstep!

*I still feel that Fedor will come in. He would be an X factor.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

It will go 3 rounds tops, most likely a second round TKO/KO. It also depends on what type of gameplan JDS comes in with, does it involve a bit of wrestling? it would really keep Overeem off him game. 

If its a pure striking match, its over by the second, these two just hit too hard.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This will be JDS' easiest fight in a while.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

JDS by the take downs we saw in the carwin fight.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> This will be JDS' easiest fight in a while.


I'm usually the first to back you up on the JDS support... he's been my favorite *UFC* heavy weight for a long time... however he's also stood firm as my second favorite HW, right behind The Reem himself.

Point being to claim this will be his easiest fight is pretty ridiculous. Not only because it is it not giving Alistair the credit he deserves, but if for no other reason then it's hard to think of how it gets much easier than the Velasquez fight... unless we have our first ever first round forefit before the bell even sounds.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> JDS by the take downs we saw in the carwin fight.





BrianRClover said:


> I'm usually the first to back you up on the JDS support... he's been my favorite *UFC* heavy weight for a long time... however he's also stood firm as my second favorite HW, right behind The Reem himself.
> 
> Point being to claim this will be his easiest fight is pretty ridiculous. Not only because it is it not giving Alistair the credit he deserves, but if for no other reason then it's hard to think of how it gets much easier than the Velasquez fight... unless we have our first ever first round forefit before the bell even sounds.




Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average. 


JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous or work a sub... He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin. 


I wish Reem would be a huge test for Cigano but he just won't be.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

As much as I would love an Uberwin, I just don't see it happening. I just don't. The chin will be the difference in this fight and JDS has the better beard. Wouldn't be surprised to see Uber laid out quick. Rooting hard for him though.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

This is a really exciting fight (imo). I actually do expect JDS to try winning a striking battle with Overeem for a bit before attempting to grapple.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I really do like JDS but I am becoming a huge fan of Overeem's this fight should be awesome.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.
> 
> 
> JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous or work a sub... He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin.
> ...


Have to agree with this. Cigano will dismantle Overeem, i'm still calling first round KO within 3 minutes.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.


I just can't see how Reem's chin is weak. just can't.

They're both two humble guys who don't talk a lot of trash and do their talk inside the octagon. I'm looking forward to this one, I hope Overeem takes this and I hope the fight will be longer than Overeem vs Lesnar. If it will go to 3rd or even longer, we're going to have one epic battle. :thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

just like people wrote Overeem out against Lesnar, they are saying he'll get crushed by JDS. Overeem will most likely finish JDS in one round, Overeem is the most well rounded fighter at HW plus he's the biggest. 

JDS and Reem will stand, Reem will hit Junior once and he will go for a takedown. Clinch by Overeem, knees to the body until Junior collapses. People saying Junior will get him down easy are crazy, Reem's going to tear him a new one. He's healthy, he's bigger, he's stronger and he hits harder plus he's more well rounded and he's extremely intelligent. For some reason Reem's style makes people think he's not very good when his style of picking power shots instead of combos works perfectly for his size and skillset, nobody can take a clean shot from Overeem and keep fighting. 

And in the freak scenario that Reem gets taken down to think Junior will have an easy time is also foolish, Overeem has a very solid groundgame and has more mma wins by submission than tko or decision combined so yeah, this will definitely be the hardest fight for Junior he'll ever face in his entire life.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

JDS vs Overrem...

...That's the true battle of the beasts.

I won't be making any bets on this fight, to me it's as close as it gets. Both guys bread and butter is striking so the fight will probably stay on the feet while one of them doesn't get to be put to sleep.
JDS takes the advantage in speed/technique and Overeem experience and ko power + kicks.

Winner is the one with the better gameplan.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rabakill you're the funniest guy on this forum.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah well I'm usually right, clearly you are a JDS fan and think he'll win but wait and see. I'm over 80% with my fight predictions. When it's striker versus striker and one man is much larger than the other and he's a K1 champ it amuses me how people say he's a pushover. It's pure delusion


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Yeah well I'm usually right, clearly you are a JDS fan and think he'll win but wait and see. I'm over 80% with my fight predictions


I'm 100% with JDS predictions. I think Cain and Carwin would likely both beat Reem.


Edit: when the fight date is announced, let's make a 300,000 cred bet. I wouldn't mind taking your creds.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.
> 
> 
> JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous *or work a sub...* He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin.
> ...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

rabakill said:


> Yeah well I'm usually right, clearly you are a JDS fan and think he'll win but wait and see. I'm over 80% with my fight predictions. When it's striker versus striker and one man is much larger than the other and he's a K1 champ it amuses me how people say he's a pushover. It's pure delusion


JDS is/was pan-americam boxing champion.
Yeah, he beat the cubans.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

After bugging me all day I just have to say it.

What the hell does "He's big, but he ain't two" mean?


----------



## Lisa-Marie (Jan 2, 2012)

khoveraki said:


> I'm 100% with JDS predictions. I think Cain and Carwin would likely both beat Reem.


I second that.

Overeem hasn't really fought anyone worthy of mentioning in past couple of years except for Brock Lesnar and Fabricio Werdum.

I mean beating Brock Lesnar is great but does that really answer all the questions for Overeem? I mean it wasn't really a mission impossible. Shane Carwin absolutley destroyed Overeem, but unfortunley Shane Carwins gas tank wasn't really at top and due to that he got submitted. Cain Velasquez absolutley destroyed Brock Lesnar. It's not like this is the first time it someone destroyed Brock Lesnar.


When Alistair fought Werdum, I had high hopes that he would absolutley destroy Werdum but that fight was quite boring to be honest... and it's not all Alistair's fault. But Werdum looked on a par with Alistair standing he even landed a few knees on him. That was funny to see. 

Who has Overeem fought in the past 4 years as a HW? Except Brock Lesnar and Fabricio Werdum, no one except cans, cans that came off from 4-8 losing streaks (i'm not joking you can look it up).

But despite that, I think Alistair Overeem will do great in UFC HW divison. But I have my money on JDS, Velasquez and Carwin if he fought them. I'd also love to see him against Mir.


----------



## Lisa-Marie (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd also like to add that Overeem's accomplishment in K-1 is absolutley great. But this is MMA and not under K-1 rules.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Cigano is definatley my join first favourite fighter, such a awesome guy and a beast in the cage. Overeem is good, but JDS' speed is going to be too much for him, tiring him out and hitting his 'suspect' chin for a ko in the second.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.
> 
> 
> JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous or work a sub... He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin.
> ...


Overeem is going to kick JDS's legs into jelly if he tries to jab him for 5 rounds. Actually I think Overeem is going to turn his legs into cannon fodder regardless of what JDS's game plan is. 

You certainly seem to think JDS's boxing is on quite another level than I believe it is. I think JDS is going to get picked apart standing by the far more technical Overeem. Overeem is very smart and methodical and will choose his shots after JDS makes a mistake. I also don't think JDS will be able to hold Overeem down. JDS might be successful with a take down or two but I see Overeem standing right back up (the extra 25;lbs he has over Cigano should help some, too).

Not only will this be a huge test for Cigano but he is going to get knocked out for the first time in his career!

Oh I forgot are we still on for that siggy bet? Seems perfect since we have completely opposite opinions.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS also has never been rocked in his entire career (opposed to Reem who's been KOd almost a dozen times), is the 16-0 Brazilian kickboxing champ abc trains with the best strikers on earth. Im sure the golden glory masters that Reem trains with like Yvel an Einemo are comparable to Silva, Machida, Lil Nog, Feijao, etc.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Lisa-Marie said:


> *Overeem hasn't really fought anyone worthy of mentioning in past couple of years except for Brock Lesnar and Fabricio Werdum.
> *


Who does Overeem need to fight? I guess if he had beat Roy Nelson or Kongo he would be elite?

I can rip into anyones record if I try, especially in the HW division when the talent is so thin.



> JDS hasn't really fought anyone worthy of mentioning in past couple of years except for Shane Carwin and Roy Nelson. Carwin is a part time fighter and Roy is a fat middleweight. Sure he beat Cain, but he was coming off a long layoff.


See? Easy.



khoveraki said:


> JDS also has never been rocked in his entire career (opposed to Reem who's been KOd almost a dozen times), is the 16-0 Brazilian kickboxing champ abc trains with the best strikers on earth. Im sure the golden glory masters that Reem trains with like Yvel an Einemo are comparable to Silva, Machida, Lil Nog, Feijao, etc.


I'll give you the fact that JDS has a solid chin and Overeems has been cracked. I certainly do recognize that JDS has a great boxing game as well. I just think Overeem is on another level.

One thing is for certain, this fight is gonna be fireworks.

So ya you still wanna do that signature bet?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

double posty sorry.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The fact that JDS couldn't finish Roy Nelson while Overeem beats Badr Hari in a standup fight is pretty telling here. Once Reem leaves Junior in a heap on the ground people will realize, I like Junior a lot too. He's just outmatched by a bigger, stronger and more well rounded fighter. 

The way Reem was standing when he fought Lesnar was perfect, slightly forward to be able to fight off a takedown and just far enough away to be able to move his head away from Lesnar's punches. Against Junior Overeem will lean back a little more with his hands higher and wait for Junior to over commit to something. If Junior goes for a takedown it's the clinch plus knees, if Junior tries to start combos Overeem will circle and look for an opening and the whole time he's doing this he'll be kicking the shit out of Junior's legs. The difference maker is the kicks, knees and the clinch. Nothing Junior has can stop them.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The only reason Cain landed leg kicks is because JDS had a major leg injury. I'm of course down for sig bets, you guys are just buzzing because Reem had a recent knock out. Classic mistake in MMA.


And no, you can't discredit JDS' wins. He beat the #1 HW with a major surgery-required injury, easily.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Overeem is going to kick JDS's legs into jelly if he tries to jab him for 5 rounds. Actually I think Overeem is going to turn his legs into cannon fodder regardless of what JDS's game plan is.
> 
> You certainly seem to think JDS's boxing is on quite another level than I believe it is. I think JDS is going to get picked apart standing by the far more technical Overeem. Overeem is very smart and methodical and will choose his shots after JDS makes a mistake. I also don't think JDS will be able to hold Overeem down. JDS might be successful with a take down or two but I see Overeem standing right back up (the extra 25;lbs he has over Cigano should help some, too).
> 
> ...


Far more technical Overeem? I think it is you who is overrating Overeem's abilities.

The guy is good at K1 because he is stronger then most of his opponents and K1 is the equivalent of rockem sockem robots... He just uses the big gloves, and his big arms to cover his face, wades in and then uses his superior power to beat his opponents. That doesn't work in MMA striking though as we saw against Werdum, the gloves are too small and it is too easy to sneak punches in. Believe me if Werdum can do it, Dos Santos will have no trouble doing it. 

I believe that Dos Santos will show this and I think the reason we haven't seen it thus far is that Overeem has not fought good HW MMA strikers(and honestly there are next to no really good strikers at this weight, Dos Santos and Overeem are by far the best really). Rogers is probably the best striker he has faced and I don't believe he even compares to JDS. When Overeem fought at a lighter weight he fought very similarly to how he does now but he didn't have the same power. His defense was too stationary back then as well and he was KOed multiple times because of it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> The only reason Cain landed leg kicks is because JDS had a major leg injury. I'm of course down for sig bets, you guys are just buzzing because Reem had a recent knock out. Classic mistake in MMA.


People are buzzing because he's an undefeated Heavyweight on an 11 fight winning streak (9 of those 11 wins ending in the first round) and is a world K-1 champion.

That is why people are buzzing.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> People are buzzing because he's an undefeated Heavyweight on an 11 fight winning streak (9 of those 11 wins ending in the first round) and is a world K-1 champion.
> 
> That is why people are buzzing.


Where was this buzz when he got outstruck by Werdum?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The buzz was huge before the Werdum fight. Then the fight happened and left a bad taste in many ppl mouthes. 

If Alistair comes in again with an aggressive gameplan, stalks JDS and uses lots of kicks and knees i'm more than sure he can take it. If he comes in covering up and looking for counters however, i think his in a trouble. That style isn't very effective with these smaller gloves and JDS is not the man you want to test it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Where was this buzz when he got outstruck by Werdum?


I have been on the bandwaggon for a long time. Before and after the Werdum fight. The only thing that concerned me in the Werdum fight was his conditioning. Overeem was exhausted by the end of the fight.

As I said immediately after the Werdum fight and earlier in this thread. If Fabricio Werdum incorporated the EXACT same game plan he used for the Overeem fight against JDS and Cain Velasquez, you would see very similar fights.

His gameplan was basically throw slaps at Overeems face as quickly as possible, then when he opens up and I see his shoulder move, flop to the ground and try to lure him into my guard. It must be incredibly hard and frustrating to fight an opponent that executes that gameplan to perfection.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> This will be JDS' easiest fight in a while.


I actually agree with this. He'll tag Overeem again and again in the first, and start to hurt him in the 2nd and 3rd. I don't see JDS taking very much punishment at all. 3rd round KO for JDS if not in the second. 

Beating a post-deverticulitus Brock can make anyone look good. Still not that impressed with Overeem. I do think his style would pose more problems for Cain. But JDS will be a tough fight for him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Werdum tried to "throw a slap" at JDS once. If you want to see what happened, watch the end of the fight. 



Not sure why this super amazing K1 ultra striker was backpedaling and covering up when a BJJ guy was trying to slap him. 


Btw he's not the "K1 champ." Kyotaro is, and he also got his ass beat by Mousasi. K1 does not deserve the hype it gets for it's fighters.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Werdum tried to "throw a slap" at JDS once. If you want to see what happened, watch the end of the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gokhan Saki being in your signature is obviously a mistake then, right?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

JDS imo is too quick and hits too hard for Overeem's chin to handle , i can only see Overeem winning if he catches him early or basically uses his size and smothers JDS.

I see the fight playing out like Carwin Vs JDS except i dont think Overeem will be there for too long.



> People are buzzing because he's an undefeated Heavyweight on an 11 fight winning streak (9 of those 11 wins ending in the first round) and is a world K-1 champion.
> 
> That is why people are buzzing


Are you referring to his UFC career which would be just stupid because id like to point out he was KO'ed at HW and several times at LHW


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Btw he's not the "K1 champ." Kyotaro is, and he also got his ass beat by Mousasi. K1 does not deserve the hype it gets for it's fighters.


Not into the topic but i believe Kyotaro crossed over to boxing therefore forfeiting the title.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.
> 
> 
> JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous or work a sub... He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin.
> ...


Iv changed my opinion and i agree with everything you said. But i honestly think his iron chin couldnt matter less. If Overeem connects i dont care how good JDS chin is he is going to sleep.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv changed my opinion and i agree with everything you said. But i honestly think his iron chin couldnt matter less. If Overeem connects i dont care how good JDS chin is he is going to sleep.


I agree. Once Overeem connects a good punch, it's all over. Overeem has dropped Hari, Edwards, Aerts etc with bigger gloves.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Where was this buzz when he got outstruck by Werdum?


Outstruck??? Werdum basically laid down on his back Thales Leites style and waited to Overeem to crawl into his guard.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> JDS imo is too quick and hits too hard for Overeem's chin to handle , i can only see Overeem winning if he catches him early or basically uses his size and smothers JDS.
> 
> I see the fight playing out like Carwin Vs JDS except i dont think Overeem will be there for too long.
> 
> ...


Look at the Overeem you in the GIF you posted... that's hardly even the same guy. Look how skinny he is... he's not the beast he is NOW.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> JDS imo is too quick and hits too hard for Overeem's chin to handle , i can only see Overeem winning if he catches him early or basically uses his size and smothers JDS.
> 
> I see the fight playing out like Carwin Vs JDS except i dont think Overeem will be there for too long.
> 
> ...


I can post gifs of Anderson Silva before he improved drastically, therefore he will never win a UFC belt right? The fight between Werdum and Overeem was identical to the fights Anderson Silva had with Maia and Leites, too scared to stand and trade so he looks bad.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Crester said:


> Look at the Overeem you in the GIF you posted... that's hardly even the same guy. Look how skinny he is... he's not the beast he is NOW.






rabakill said:


> I can post gifs of Anderson Silva before he improved drastically, therefore he will never win a UFC belt right? The fight between Werdum and Overeem was identical to the fights Anderson Silva had with Maia and Leites, too scared to stand and trade so he looks bad.


The gif was a response to someone who claimed Overeem is undefeated at HW.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That seemed like a clear shot to the back of the head. Surely it wasn't allowed in Pride right?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I honestly think it will be much closer than what people think just because jds beat cain so fast doesn't mean he will beat Overeem that fast or at all.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> That seemed like a clear shot to the back of the head. Surely it wasn't allowed in Pride right?


Looks to the side to me.

but tbh the fight should have been called as Overeem was running away. That surely cant be considered intelligently defending yourself lmao. Turning your back to the guy and jogging away.


Edit
Yeah i think he turns his head to the ref so the guy hits the side of the reems head.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.
> 
> 
> JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous or work a sub... He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin.
> ...


He looked slow against Brock, his chin has always been suspect and jds should be able to just work him over and get out. Odds are jds crushes him.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...JDS vs. Overeem will be amazing. *One thing is certain: If JDS lands a flush bomb on Alistair's suspect chin, he's done.* I've never seen JDS hurt in his undefeated UFC title run. Junior has superior footmovement with great boxing angles and if Alistair stands right in front of Junior like he did Lesnar, out go the lights. I think Dos Santos has that massive advantage of landing a big punch first and all it takes is one. Reem's advantage are the knees & kicks. It doesn't matter how tough you are, if Alistair lands a flush liverkick like he did against Lesnar, it could be over for Junior. I don't see that happening though. Best part about this---It's not going to the ground unless someone is either dropped badly or put to sleep...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...JDS vs. Overeem will be amazing. *One thing is certain: If JDS lands a flush bomb on Alistair's suspect chin, he's done.* I've never seen JDS hurt in his undefeated UFC title run. Junior has superior footmovement with great boxing angles and if Alistair stands right in front of Junior like he did Lesnar, out go the lights. I think Dos Santos has that massive advantage of landing a big punch first and all it takes is one. Reem's advantage are the knees & kicks. It doesn't matter how tough you are, if Alistair lands a flush liverkick like he did against Lesnar, it could be over for Junior. I don't see that happening though. Best part about this---It's not going to the ground unless someone is either dropped badly or put to sleep...


It's true both have the potential to finish the other, but I believe Cigano's standup is better regardless of what Overeem did in K1. Overeem has knees that I doubt he'll get much chance to display, and hard kicks. I bet we see more legkicks from JDS then we usually do as there wont be much threat of a takedown in this fight me thinks. I'm pretty sure his boxing will be the difference.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> The gif was a response to someone who claimed Overeem is undefeated at HW.


You are right. For some reason I thought the second Sergei fight was at LHW and not HW.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> The fact that JDS couldn't finish Roy Nelson while Overeem beats Badr Hari in a standup fight is pretty telling here. Once Reem leaves Junior in a heap on the ground people will realize, I like Junior a lot too. He's just outmatched by a bigger, stronger and more well rounded fighter.
> 
> The way Reem was standing when he fought Lesnar was perfect, slightly forward to be able to fight off a takedown and just far enough away to be able to move his head away from Lesnar's punches. Against Junior Overeem will lean back a little more with his hands higher and wait for Junior to over commit to something. If Junior goes for a takedown it's the clinch plus knees, if Junior tries to start combos Overeem will circle and look for an opening and the whole time he's doing this he'll be kicking the shit out of Junior's legs. The difference maker is the kicks, knees and the clinch. Nothing Junior has can stop them.


I think overeem failed to finish werdum and jds put him out cold meanwhile Overeem had to settle for a decision. MMA math I know but the funny thing is I think Roy is constantly sold short and reem probably would have to take a decision over Nelson too, its not a knock on jds its a testament to Roy's heart and chin.

The difference maker you speak of is easily checked. Just like in the cerone Diaz fight, its not about who's discipline is better its about who's better at their discipline and to me jds is better at what he dose than reem is at what he dose.

K1 is overrated as far as how it relates to mma.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

rygu said:


> It's true both have the potential to finish the other, but I believe Cigano's standup is better regardless of what Overeem did in K1. Overeem has knees that I doubt he'll get much chance to display, and hard kicks. I bet we see more legkicks from JDS then we usually do as there wont be much threat of a takedown in this fight me thinks. I'm pretty sure his boxing will be the difference.


...I agree man. Overeem has never faced an MMA HW with clearly the best boxing of ALL heavyweights---ever. It will be the biggest test for both of them, more so for Overeem. Junior also sports a 19-0 kickboxing record. It's just Junior's hands are completely sick, especially that nasty right uppercut...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

slapshot said:


> The difference maker you speak of is easily checked. Just like in the cerone Diaz fight, its not about who's discipline is better its about who's better at their discipline and to me jds is better at what he dose than reem is at what he dose.
> 
> K1 is overrated as far as how it relates to mma.


The statement that anyone can easily check the hardest kicks and knees in mma is ridiculous. Junior Dos Santos has good footwork and fast combos while Overeem has quick strikes but doesn't throw combos. 

The thing is because Overeem is so much bigger Junior will have to land an overhand looping punch, the kind of punch that one of the worlds best strikers will not get hit by. Junior is going to have to commit to get through Overeem's defensive advantage created by his kicks, his reach, his strength, his knees and the clinch advantage. Yes Junior fights with a faster pace, but that does not mean he is a favorite to win. When Junior throws that overhand left and Reem circles and kicks it's over. Junior fights with a more classic boxing style while Reem uses a style perfectly suited to his build, wait for the other fighter to commit to a punch that puts him off balance then hit him with his hardest shot available given the range between them. And if Junior won't commit he'll get kicked in the legs until he can't stand.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

RABAKILL couldn't be more wrong... how can you even say overeem has quick strikes? nothing is further from the truth...

this fight is all JDS he is too fast, and without the fear of takedowns he willnot lose, ill bet my entire purse on it...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> RABAKILL couldn't be more wrong... how can you even say overeem has quick strikes? nothing is further from the truth...
> 
> this fight is all JDS he is too fast, and without the fear of takedowns he willnot lose, ill bet my entire purse on it...


Just because jds can punch fast doesn't mean that jds wont fall with a knee to the face. I think people are vastly underrating Overeem like they did with Diaz.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> RABAKILL couldn't be more wrong... how can you even say overeem has quick strikes? nothing is further from the truth...
> 
> this fight is all JDS he is too fast, and without the fear of takedowns he willnot lose, ill bet my entire purse on it...


confusing combos with striking speed and accuracy I see. The kick that finished Lesnar was not slow, obviously Overeem isn't the fastest striker but you are misinterpreting his lack of combos with him being slow. Go rewatch the Lesnar fight, while Overeem's general footwork isn't very fast his knees and kicks are very explosive and come mostly one at a time. All the footwork in the world can't save you if you get kicked by Overeem.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

I feel it's a 50/50 fight, this one. None of these have me convinced that one is substantially better than the other in any area of fighting. Besides, it's at HW with two heavy punchers - it's more a question of who's hitting who first and hard enough, rather than who's technically better.

Anyway, picking one to win is like picking one to win in the Shogun vs Hendo fight. Being as big a fan of both fghters doesn't help at all.

Putting all bias, technicalities and gameplans aside: I think the one who wins is the one who connects a hard punch first. Unless it turns out to be like Kongo vs Barry..


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll give the edge to JDS because of speed and chin but I don't think it's a certain win at all. We have never seen JDS rocked but if Overeem connects I'm sure he will go down. I say 60/40 JDS.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah but neither is Reem's chin. Regardless of the outcome, we shall see fireworks.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

From the little ive seem of Overeem in MMA, I have conclusively concluded that he has no heart. He suffers from the same thing as Brock: Transforms into jelly when under pressure.

I could be wrong. If so, please direct me to the fights where hes come back from pressure and won, so I may edukatae myself. Till then, my opening volley stands.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Easiest fight stylistically. Reem will never take JDS down, Reems chin is weak, Reem is Carwin levels of slow, and his defense is average.
> 
> 
> JDS can out jab him for 5 rds, go heavy and get a KO rd 1, take Reem down to make him nervous or work a sub... He has so many ways of winning. And he has great head movement these days and an iron chin.
> ...


This makes a lot more sense. And ironically enough I agree with every point except for Alistair having a weak chin and him not being a challenge.

I think he'll be able to muscle Junior around and bully him all over the octagon. Don't get me wrong, I still love Dos Santos... but I think this fight is 50/50 and I think someone is getting knocked out.

It will either be Alistair pressing forward and laying Junior out, or Junior will catch him with a good counter and probably follow it up with some brutal ground and pound.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I see Overeem outstriking and brutalizing JDS in the clinch. but could also see it going like the Sergei fight, Overeem outstrikes him handily then takes a good shot and wilts.

Edit:Overeem can absolutely take JDS down. much like he did in the clinch with Cro Cop.

takedowns from the Thai clinch is very underutilized in MMA and Overeem is great at it. very effective.

and Overeems kicks are a LOT more powerful then Cains. JDS will only need to eat a couple on that heavy lead leg of his or his body before his game changes and he loses that explosiveness.

But of course the same goes with Overeem eating a punch from Dos Santos who also does seem to have a great chin and can close the distance very fast. his defense though is as bad as the heart Overeem has shown in the past.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

"When will Alistair Overeem fight Junior dos Santos?" report
added to 1st post.
http://www.mmamania.com/2012/1/3/2680204/alistair-vs-junior-dos-santos-fight-preview


----------



## CAPTAIN PEGLEG (Apr 19, 2007)

Tough fight to call, I like both fighters, but I'm going to take JDS.

JDS seems more comfortable letting his hands go in the cage, whereas Alistair seems to rely more on clinching and throwing those brutal knees. I think JDS should be able to use footwork to avoid the clinch on the most part and land a good shot through Alistair's guard late in the 1st.

Admitedlly, Alistair does have a great defence, but it is much harder to block and brush off shots when fighting with those small MMA gloves.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> From the little ive seem of Overeem in MMA, I have conclusively concluded that he has no heart. He suffers from the same thing as Brock: Transforms into jelly when under pressure.
> 
> I could be wrong. If so, please direct me to the fights where hes come back from pressure and won, so I may edukatae myself. Till then, my opening volley stands.


Weird, to me he seems like the one of the most confident fighter out there. There are a lot of questions yet to be answered about the hulking HW Overeem.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I like JDS very much in this matchup. Overeem will get punched in the face. JDS is faster and will try and avoid the clinch which is the only place I see Overeem winning this fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> I like JDS very much in this matchup. Overeem will get punched in the face. JDS is faster and will try and avoid the clinch which is the only place I see Overeem winning this fight.


I agree. 


Btw I know you've been the flagship Gus fan on here for years, nice to see him cleaning house and taking names.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Btw I know you've been the flagship Gus fan on here for years, nice to see him cleaning house and taking names.


I know its great! I'm seeing other people sporting Gus avatars and sigs now. It's awesome to see him getting some attention from the international community!

Hoping he gets Thiago Silva or Bonnar as main event for UFC on Fuel TV 2.


----------

